# Door locking/unlocking problem - help please



## Alexhall26 (Jan 27, 2016)

Very strange and hope someone can help me get this sorted, ever since I woke up and my car was frozen the other day my drivers for has stopped unlocking on from the key? Maybe just a coincidence with the cold weather but unsure why as it was working fine before hand? :x

Has anyone had this problem before? If your in the car, it opens etc and if the car is not locked it opens from the outside, it locks but doesn't seem to unlock when the key is pressed although the passenger door opens and the boot open still works? 
I can get in but have to go through passenger door or use key which is annoying, any help would be greatly appreciated?...

Thanks

Hope I can get this sorted [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Put some pressure on the door by pushing against it & then try to unlock with fob. 
Lubricate the striker plate & locking mechanism.
Hoggy.


----------



## Alexhall26 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Put some pressure on the door by pushing against it & then try to unlock with fob.
> Lubricate the striker plate & locking mechanism.
> Hoggy.


When you say pressure against it, just push from the outside? Then spray some wd40 in the lock and on the striking plate and mechanism in the side of the door?

Thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeh, push from the outside to take the pressure off the lock itself

Spray here









And here









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If WD40 helps, then use a thicker oil or even a thin grease in the future as WD40 soon disappears.
Hoggy.


----------



## Alexhall26 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If WD40 helps, then use a thicker oil or even a thin grease in the future as WD40 soon disappears.
> Hoggy.


I've tried pushing and no luck, now to try WD40...

It almost sound like it hasn't got the energy to unlock the drivers door? But the passenger works fine, could the cold weather have damaged it? So frustrating!! Lol

Anyone else had this problem?

Thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

So it Deffo locks from the fob???

If so try it with the door open and use a screwdriver to replicate the striking plate, that way there would be no pressure on the lock plus you'd be able to actually see it working when unlocking etc

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Alexhall26 (Jan 27, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> So it Deffo locks from the fob???
> 
> If so try it with the door open and use a screwdriver to replicate the striking plate, that way there would be no pressure on the lock plus you'd be able to actually see it working when unlocking etc
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Yeah, I mean it could be the actuator or mechanism inside?...

It locks fine but it's almost like when I unlock it, it doesn't fully unlock? And I have to use the key to unlock the drivers door? Perhaps the mechanism isn't pulling back the lock far enough? I don't know but it's annoying cause it's suddenly stopped working after a cold night and morning!

Any other ideas? Or has anyone had to replace the actuator? Is it a job I can do myself? And are parts expensive?...

Thanks


----------



## andez1781 (May 27, 2015)

This is exactly what happened to mine and I replaced the mechanism, works fine now and not to hard to do . I still have my old lock for some reason  part number on mine if you do attempt it yourself get some trim tools will make your life so much easier


----------



## Alexhall26 (Jan 27, 2016)

andez1781 said:


> This is exactly what happened to mine and I replaced the mechanism, works fine now and not to hard to do . I still have my old lock for some reason  part number on mine if you do attempt it yourself get some trim tools will make your life so much easier


Thanks! May have to look at doing it, was it a hard job? How much did the mechanism cost you and was it from Audi?

I want to get it done as things like this annoy me haha!


----------



## andez1781 (May 27, 2015)

I never bought mine new , a gamble I know but I got it cheap . as far as fitting I would say its easy but that is relative to a persons skills , it's only a few bolts and clips just akward fitting my arm inside the door frame lol , the only parts to be real carefull with is the screw that holds the key barrel in don't fully unscrew it just enough to pull it out also the pressure sensor in the door make sure the black panel is properly seated back once your done . also have spare panel clips in case you brake any .


----------



## Alexhall26 (Jan 27, 2016)

andez1781 said:


> I never bought mine new , a gamble I know but I got it cheap . as far as fitting I would say its easy but that is relative to a persons skills , it's only a few bolts and clips just akward fitting my arm inside the door frame lol , the only parts to be real carefull with is the screw that holds the key barrel in don't fully unscrew it just enough to pull it out also the pressure sensor in the door make sure the black panel is properly seated back once your done . also have spare panel clips in case you brake any .


Hmm Tempted to give it a go myself! just been quoted £180 to get it changed? does that seem expensive?

Anyone know of anyone that could do it cheaper for me round the essex area?

I would be able to do it myself i reckon, if not i have clued up mates that could.

Thanks


----------

